# 2018 Cayo 180



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

After lots of waiting my build is finally on the home stretch! I may be wrong, but as far as I know this will be the first 180 in the Lowcountry. I really needed something I could chase shrimp boats off the beach in the morning and also hit the floodtide in the evening. Tried to keep the build pretty simple, but had to splurge on a few things 
Build Specs:
Cayo 180 - Light gray hull with sea mist green deck/console
Suzuki 90
Forward casting platform
Simrad GO7 with Sonic hub
6.5" JL speakers
Red and green undergunnel lights
Storm gray cushions
Fold up backrest
Cup holders
Gray over seafoam Seadek helm pad with tarpon scales
Welded rod holders
V-Marine push pole caddy
Stainless eyelet on console for tying knots

The hull was popped out of the mold yesterday so I expect the hull and deck will be joined early next week. I'll keep updating as I get more pictures


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking good! Let me know if you need someone to pole you around once it's finished!


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

This is so sick. I'm super excited to see the finished product.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks great! Can anyone chime in on the coring theory here? It still just looks like it is cored only in specific areas.


----------



## archerm83 (Jan 9, 2015)

Love the colors!! Can't wait to see it finished!! I was going to do a whisper gray hull with sea mist on top, but changed my mind at the last minute.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks great! Looking forward to seeing you running around!


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks guys...no new pictures yet, but the motor was ordered last Thursday so it should be here in two weeks...just in time for rigging. The hull color is called "Roberts Gray" and is between whisper gray and medium gray so hopefully it won't show the oyster rash too much!


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Just a little teaser of the color scheme, hull is getting prerigged this week. Looks like @zlenart and I are at the exact same point in our builds


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

yobata said:


> Looks great! Can anyone chime in on the coring theory here? It still just looks like it is cored only in specific areas.


I like the size of the rigging pipe/tube, never be too big as adding components never ends...


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

She's starting to come together now. Console goes on today and hopefully the motor later this week.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Nice. A lot of work goes into building a boat like that. 

If you have ever tried to shape scored divynal, or set up for vacuum bagging you know where all the man-hours are. Itchy eyeballs too. No matter what you wear, the foam dust is getting in there.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

I went by the shop today...


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Ohh nice, thanks for the pictures man! JB sent me a picture the other night with everything mocked up. Delivery date should be in a week and a half!


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

Hell ya!


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Drove down and picked up the new skiff yesterday. Didn't have much time to run the boat while I was down there, but first impressions are awesome. Can't wait to actually get it out this weekend and put some hours on the motor.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

Pretty.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

Does anyone know if J.B. purposefully leaves a hard edge instead of rounding them towards the transom? Is this for looks or functionality? 

Such a sweet boat!


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

I assume you're asking why it doesn't have a rounded transom? Can't speak for JB but my guess is there isn't a particular reason. Still a fairly new design in the more mainstream skiff building world if you can call it that.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

ReelFisher said:


> I assume you're asking why it doesn't have a rounded transom? Can't speak for JB but my guess is there isn't a particular reason. Still a fairly new design in the more mainstream skiff building world if you can call it that.


I would assume that the sharp trailing edges are to increase efficiency (less drag, cleaner flow separation). I would guess that the rounded edges are quieter when poling/drifting/anchored.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Just realized today it's been exactly a year since I picked up the skiff...and man she's been awesome over the last 120 hours! Done everything from flood tides to shrimping to 8 miles offshore chasing bull reds. There are a few things I'd like to change like the push pin system for the backrest....it's a PAIN. I want to have it modified to more of the Hells Bay fold down style. 

Other than the hydraulic steering puking itself due to no sealant on the fittings, a fried sonichub, and bending the prop on a rock, it has been a relatively trouble free year as far as boats go lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2019)

Awesome! Nice mess of shrimp too!


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

beautiful boat,what WOT are you getting with the 90??3 blade or4?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ugh. My sonic hub has died, twice.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

In most conditions with just me I can do about 45, but I've seen 47 a few times. I had some extra pitch and a little more cup added to the prop so she bites hard and revs out to 6150rpm. 

And ugh I feel your pain, I had the sonichub replaced under warranty this last go around after lots of connection issues.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I had the same thing happen with my sonichub. I couldn't even get it to connect with a USB or Aux cord. Replaced under warranty though


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

People who are having issues with the sonichub, do y’all have the 1 or 2? How many speakers are you powering? Are you using the internal amp or an external?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I have the sonichub 2, two speakers, and the internal amp. the issues were with connecting audio sources though.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

kylet said:


> People who are having issues with the sonichub, do y’all have the 1 or 2? How many speakers are you powering? Are you using the internal amp or an external?


I have the SonicHub2. It has the 4 speakers that it came with. And it is using the internal amp on the unit. 

First time I had an issue it wouldn’t connect via Bluetooth/Aux cable/USB. This was fixed/repaired under warranty. 

This time it just shut off and won’t do anything. 

I’m probably just going to buy a head unit now.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Reviving the old thread for an update. A lot has changed in the last few years and I need to adapt the boat to a growing family. Don't want to deal with the headache of a larger/second boat. Called up the folks at Cayo and had them make me a new console with no jumpseat. Console just arrived and will be headed to my local shop next week for a refit. Also upgrading the sound system while its there so we can hear bubble guppies better while underway...or at least that is what I told my wife 😂


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice ride! What kind of draft and speeds do you get with the 10 deg and zuke 90?


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks! If I am poling (~160lbs) and I have someone 200+lbs at the front, it floats in 7.5" all day, but I'd say average draft is ~8". Every time I pole the boat I wish I had gone with the F70 and every time I run I'm glad I went with the 90. Can't beat the torque of the zuke 90. I've touched 48mph a couple of times when the conditions are right, but it usually tops out at 45mph with just me.


----------



## Cody Taylor (Nov 10, 2015)

Good looking build


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

ReelFisher said:


> Reviving the old thread for an update. A lot has changed in the last few years and I need to adapt the boat to a growing family. Don't want to deal with the headache of a larger/second boat. Called up the folks at Cayo and had them make me a new console with no jumpseat. Console just arrived and will be headed to my local shop next week for a refit. Also upgrading the sound system while its there so we can hear bubble guppies better while underway...or at least that is what I told my wife 😂
> View attachment 201675


👍👍


----------



## CJ Peppe (9 mo ago)

ReelFisher said:


> After lots of waiting my build is finally on the home stretch! I may be wrong, but as far as I know this will be the first 180 in the Lowcountry. I really needed something I could chase shrimp boats off the beach in the morning and also hit the floodtide in the evening. Tried to keep the build pretty simple, but had to splurge on a few things
> Build Specs:
> Cayo 180 - Light gray hull with sea mist green deck/console
> Suzuki 90
> ...


Thats awesome!


----------

